# Fisher Plow Mounting



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

I want to put a plow on my truck sometime this year or next. I have a problem i have a bumper thumper ( you will see in the pics) i want to be able to put it back on when the plowing season is over due to the fact that it and the lights were expensive. I was told from a Fisher dealer here that i wont be able to use this bumper thumper anymore. I have optional hardware that came with it for if my truck had tow hooks on it, so i might just be able to use those instead of the current mounts. I dont know how the plow frame fits to the chassy your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Your "bumper thumper" is indeed currently in the way of the plow mount location,it is certainly possible to fab up a mount after the plow mounts are on so you can use that in the off season.In short,the plow mounts bolt up using your tow hook hole as well as a few others on the side of the frame rail and underneath the rail so it's either remove the mounts every spring or fab a custom mount.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Mount your plow first,then have someone fab up some brackets to connect to the truck plow mount,and bolt on your light bar for the summer.


----------

